# TTF slingshot - scratches on band



## Laurell (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi guys, after few OTT slingshots I have decided to make my first TTF slingshot. It is made of brich wood and I was so happy when

I finished it, but after few shots there was disappointment. I looked some scratches on band, I think they are made when band fly through the fork. Wood does not have a surface finish, but it is grinded to smooth, can this be the reason of scratches on band? Or any ideas to solve this problem? Thanks to all.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I experienced this on my Scout as well.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I have no idea what is causing the scratches on your bands but I would like to take this opportunity to compliment you for the work on your new frame. It looks like a great shooter.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The frame isn't smooth enough and has no finish. There are visible marks in the photograph of rough wood.

That is the cause. Sand to a higher grit and apply a finish and make sure it's mirror smooth on the dork tips (in and out).


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The fork tips are the most important part of your flip when it comes to smoothness. You need some fine sanding and finish on them. I really like that design.


----------



## Laurell (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, thanks for your advice, I will improove smoothnes and apply some surface finish


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

So does the Scout need a smoother finish to solve the problem of scratching the bands as mentioned above by tastetickles? I've read numerous comments and even watched Nathan's video showing how to finish the Scout so it fits your hand and is smooth. Not being negative, just asking since the comment was brought up.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know if wider forks create the marks on the bands but for sure a narrow gap will create what I call bunching abrasions. Whether it is the latex against latex or latex against the forks or a combo of both I don't know for sure.


----------



## Laurell (Apr 10, 2013)

One more question, which surface finish is the best for wood?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Laurell said:


> One more question, which surface finish is the best for wood?


I always soak in tung, then apply a few top coats following mfg instructions on dry times and sanding in between.

It takes me longer to finish a frame then make it.

@Jolly Roger I have not modified my Scout and have never had a band show abrasion at the fork end, always the pouch end


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't think it is much of an issue. I've even had that happen in some Otto stuff. It was never a point of breakage.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. Nice looking frame


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Laurell said:


> One more question, which surface finish is the best for wood?


Now you've really opened a can of worms. There are more ways to finish wood than there are types of wood to finish and every craftsman has his own favorite method and material for doing it.

I'm sure a number of qualified members will give you tips on wood finishing.


----------

